# Why is my big toe numb?!



## mouse_chalk (Nov 8, 2008)

I noticed it the other day, but thought it was maybe just because I had my legs crossed whilst sat on the bed. But it didn't go away. It's been quite numb now since about Wednesday? I can feel, but not properly- if I tap it, it almost feels like I've had a local aneasthetic or something? A bit pins and needly, but not totally, completely numb. It doesn't hurt at all...

Any ideas what it might be guys? I know you're not medical experts but I'd so rather post about anything wrong with me here than on some medical forum where I don't know anyone! 

It's my right big toe. Could it be anything to worry about re an 11 hour flight on Monday?

Or maybe it's just because I've been walking about a lot more than usual? :? All I've been wearing is comfy flats!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 8, 2008)

:shock:No idea. So it looks normal in color?


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

Strannggggee :? Sure it'll be fine though 

Hope you are having a good holiday :biggrin2: I've been looking at the pictures on facebook LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 8, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:No idea. So it looks normal in color?



Sort of- maybe a bit darker than my other toe? And it's a bit greenish underneath lol... but not sure if that's maybe the insole of my new shoes wearing off or not- I haven't showered yet! :?


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

personally if it doesn't get better before tomorow night i wuld go to the doctor

i honestly don't hav a clue it sounds relli strange :?

daisy
xoxo


----------



## missyscove (Nov 8, 2008)

You could have pinched a nerve or something. I'd see a doctor about it.
Can you move it just fine?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 8, 2008)

It doesn't sound like a medical emergency, so I think you would be fine waiting until you got home to get it checked. It would be very expensive for you to go to thedoctor in San Francisco. I hope this isn't hindering your shopping!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol!! I almost wish it was hindering the shopping- I keep telling myself no more, but then I pass another shop....  $300+ handbags jumped into my arms and screamed 'buy me! BUY ME!!!' and I had to say no lol..... 

It doesn't hurt at all, and I can walk on it just fine- it just feels numb? I can move it too, but when I touch it, I feel nothing! So strange.... :? Steve was worried that it might be some symptom of a DVT (deep vein thrombosis) as I am at higher risk of one, and I only got up like once on the flight, but I don't think so. I'm sure if I had one I'd know about it by now lol!

We have travel insurance but I don't think it needs a doctor right away.... I'll wait til we get back if it's still that way! It's just odd, and it puzzled me....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 9, 2008)

GO TO THE DOCTOR ASAP! It could be something similar to a deep-vein thrombosis or a blood clot (which can turn into an embolism). It is much better to be safe than sorry! 

My friend passed away Dec. 2006. He was only 18 years old. He came to Wisconsin from California by plane a week before he died. He had an embolism settle in his lungs a few days after arriving. He died before the paramedics got to his house.

It may just be a mini-clot, but the numbness/lack of color (or added redness) is not a good sign. Not moving around much on a plane can cause them, so I really would get it checked out. If there is a clot, it could get moved while the plane home takes off and it could settle before you land. I know American medicine stinks and is expensive, but if you have the insurance, I would highly recommend going in.

I am not a doctor, no. I did attend nursing school for two years, I am a certified nursing assistant, and I have had to deal with blood clots before (my mother had a DVT following surgery). I had to take care of her and she is still on blood thinners (5+ years later). 

As I said before, it may or not be a clot. It is much better to err on the side of caution, though


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 9, 2008)

Also, DVT can take days to settle somewhere dangerous. My friend was on a plane a week earlier, and he died 5-7 days later when it finally settled. They are not always an "instant" injury. They are almost like a time bomb.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 11, 2008)

Eeeek! :shock: 

I couldn't get on the other night properly to read posts- so I didn't see this before we flew home! Thanks for your PM as well- I knew I had one but couldn't see who from until today!

My toe is still numb but it doesn't really look discoloured or red anymore- we landed about 5 hours ago and are home now!! So I made it through the flight ok. The numbness hasn't spread, but I'm going to call the doctor and see what he thinks..... Bleugh, I hate going to the doctor! :?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

I know, doctors stink  That's good that the discoloration went away. I would go in and have him look at it  Blood clots are not nice things. (If it is numb and slightly discolored, it could even be a semi-blockage, not a complete one). Good luck!  Keep us posted!

How was your trip, by the way?


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 11, 2008)

Yikes! :shock: Hope it's nothing major. Mathew has a perminantly numb little toe on his left foot from nerve irritation in his back, even though his back feels totally fine and all the other symptoms passed from when he hurt his back, the numb toe never goes away.

Good luck and here's hoping it's nothing bad :hug:.

Michelle


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, my right ring finger is like that. I don't have 100% feeling in the tip/right side anymore. It got smashed in a bank vault and was broken/smooshed. I worked at a bank, by the way, I wasn't robbing it  But yeah... nerve damage is stupid :grumpy:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't lie! I saw you hiding your balaclava and shotgun in your pictures of Toby in the boxspring .

Having a numb toe or finger drives me up the wall so I'd hate that :grumpy:.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Having a numb toe or finger drives me up the wall so I'd hate that :grumpy:.


Hehe. Surprisingly, you don't notice it after awhile. I only notice it when fabric (like my quilt) rubs against it on that spot. It was nasty at first. I broke the bone and lost the whole nail (the people in the ER actually ripped it out, put a stitch through it, then shoved the bottom part back in). THAT was odd, feeling different materials rub along your bare nail-bed? It didn't hurt after awhile, then I just kept poking at it. I even painted my mini-stub nail, too  I'm a bad patient 

EDIT: I also took pictures of it when I was in the ER  That freaked the nursing staff out lol I still have the pictures


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 11, 2008)

Kelly that just made me shiver and BLLLEEEEUUUGGHH! Lol! I hate anything like that.... makes me squirm! 

I told my mum- she's a nurse and knows I'm at higher risk of DVT and didn't seem overly concerned by what I described, but she's going to have a look when she comes over tomorrow.... Sound like I'm trying to avoid the doctor? I will go if I need to but I really don't like going lol..

Oh, and my trip was great! Fantastic! Love the place! We had such a great time! I'll be putting pictures in  THIS thread  very shortly!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 11, 2008)

My toes hurt now 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## furryface (Nov 11, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Having a numb toe or finger drives me up the wall so I'd hate that :grumpy:.
> ...


OUCH!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

It didn't hurt as bad as you think it would  Scale of 1-10, 10 being AGONY, I would give it a two-to-a-three, tops.  I was a man about it... Even though I am a girl  I'm accident prone lol


----------

